# Anyway to induce basal....



## Marco (Oct 17, 2006)

keikies on a phal?


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh, I thought you were going to say 'rot'.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 17, 2006)

Ummmm, grow your phals for a few years? Buy plants on ebay with keiki's attached?

Marco, we need to get you a dog so you can raise puppies. I have a feeling you want something to raise, and orchids may not be cutting it. : )


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 17, 2006)

Might try keiki paste, not sure how well it would work though.

The only time I get basal keikis is when I accidently rot the crown out of a phal and it sends them out as a last resort.

Jon
________
TOYOTA VISTA


----------



## Marco (Oct 17, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Marco, we need to get you a dog so you can raise puppies. I have a feeling you want something to raise, and orchids may not be cutting it. : )



Ah I would love to. I love boxers and especially bull mastiffs. My first dog was a bull mastiff but died of cancer so it wasn't pleasant. I don't want that to happen again so no more dogs, unless the future kids want one then well see. So right now I drool over Jon's aquarium pics :drool: cause I think that would be next cause theres less emotional attachement.


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2006)

Marco said:


> Ah I would love to. I love boxers and especially bull mastiffs. My first dog was a bull mastiff but died of cancer so it wasn't pleasant. I don't want that to happen again so no more dogs, unless the future kids want one then well see. So right now I drool over Jon's aquarium pics :drool: cause I think that would be next cause theres less emotional attachement.


 

I was thinking today about how much I love my fish but they don't like me as much as the snails, so then I thought, perhaps salt water beings would like me more? Jon is a terrible influence. 

I cannot go there! Except vicariously of course. Keep 
'em coming, Jon!


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 17, 2006)

...introduce some pulcherrima or buyssoniana blood?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 17, 2006)

You could always set up a cheap seaweed tank with saltwater snails Heather oke:

Lots of pretty and cheap critters you can keep.

Jon
________
Weed News


----------



## couscous74 (Oct 18, 2006)

Try keeping the plant warmer than normal, when it comes time to flower. You might get a basal keiki instead of a flower spike.


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

MoreWater said:


> ...introduce some pulcherrima or buyssoniana blood?


 

As Ki pointed out the tendency to basal keiki is often species related. Some of the small species like parishii and minus will basal keiki readily. Most other species would rather produce keikies from old spikes, and some species are reluctant to keiki at all.

I have gotten a few plants to throw spike keikis when using rooting hormone. This is similar to using keiki paste.


----------

